# Better to straight bulk ? or cycle carbs with bulk?



## Mike N (May 26, 2004)

Hey,

Was wondering was wondering how well everyone bulked on carb cycling or just straight bulk diet ?
I was reading article by Tom Venuto,he said you couldnt bulk on calorie deficit diet.
Is it true or not ?,I have heard some people bulk up pretty good on carb cycling.


----------



## CowPimp (May 27, 2004)

I have never tried carb cycling, but I have managed to bulk quite a bit and maintain a 15% body fat without even counting macros in full.  I know a lot of people have had success with carb cycling, but my half-assed method works for me.  You can search for "bulking without macros" to check out my thread on it.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 27, 2004)

True, you cannot "bulk" while in a caloric deficit.

That is not to say that you cannot gain muscle while in a caloric deficit, or that you cannot Carb Cycle while bulking.

In other words, you can cut or bulk while Carb Cycling, it simply depends on how you do it.


----------



## Vieope (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mike N *_
> you couldnt bulk on calorie deficit diet.









_I eat everything because I have no money to eat 4.5k of clean foods. IMO, that is the best method. You can get fat but you can loose fat so easily anyway. 
You need to really wory about cutting. That must be a very strict diet. _


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _I eat everything because I have no money to eat 4.5k of clean foods. IMO, that is the best method. You can get fat but you can loose fat so easily anyway.
> You need to really wory about cutting. That must be a very strict diet. _


  I think this is a very poor method.  Not everyone can drop fat that easy first of all.  Second of all our health is another concern and eating crap all the time is NOT healthy.


----------



## Vieope (May 27, 2004)

_It is not crap all the time. I just don´t worry if I eat bad once and a while. Is there such thing as harm your health with bad foods in short term? No, the problem is that if you eat that for a long time. 

I never saw someone who couldn´t drop fat easily. _


----------



## Mike N (May 27, 2004)

Hey,thanks for replies

Yeh i will look into macros now

Im eating about 2700-3000 calories day now,i have put on bit of fat, but also putting on some solid muscle pretty good aswell

i have gone up from 169 to 178 in about 4 weeks i think


----------



## LAM (May 27, 2004)

I can't see gains on a carb cycle being that great or the real purpose behind cycling carbs on a "bulk".  the key to gaining quality LBM is keeping insulin levels constant and sufficient to keep the body in a anabolic state which will not happen on low carb and no carb days...


----------



## rockcrest (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _
> 
> I never saw someone who couldn´t drop fat easily. _



come to america


----------



## Vieope (May 27, 2004)




----------



## aztecwolf (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockcrest *_
> come to america


oh yeah that's awesome,
it was great i saw some larger fellow waddling his way uphill while i was at a stop light,  he made a direct b-line to kfc (no longer kentucky fried chicken, because of the fried connoctation seems unhealthy, hmm i wonder why)


----------



## CowPimp (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I think this is a very poor method.  Not everyone can drop fat that easy first of all.  Second of all our health is another concern and eating crap all the time is NOT healthy.



Agreed.  However, I do think it is easier for most people to lose fat than gain muscle, not considering beginner gains.  Everyone is different though, and some people definitely have serious trouble losing fat.


----------



## Vieope (May 27, 2004)

_If you are in a healthy caloric deficit, it is impossible to not lose weight. _


----------



## LAM (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> However, I do think it is easier for most people to lose fat than gain muscle, not considering beginner gains.



that is basically because most people do not take the time to educate themselves on how the foods that they consume have a direct effect on the endocrine system.  once that is learned gaining LBM is a much easier task...

I always tell people that going to the gym is the easy part...


----------



## Vieope (May 27, 2004)

_*LAM*, I think that you posted this article a few weeks ago:
http://www.thinkmuscle.com/articles/incledon/diet-01.htm 
It is nice but I couldn´t understand it all._


----------



## atherjen (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> Agreed.  However, I do think it is easier for most people to lose fat than gain muscle, not considering beginner gains.  Everyone is different though, and some people definitely have serious trouble losing fat.




not to mention that the more fat that is gained during a "bulk" period, the longer or harder it may take that individuel to diet, and depending on how they approach diet, the risk of loosing lean mass(muscle) is to take into concern as well. 

what I have done in the past successfully is keep carbs higher on training days and lower on rest days.


----------



## Premo55 (May 27, 2004)

Man atherjen is kinda hot. Haha.

I'm carb cycling with my next bulk as an experiment, considering I've been on conventional slow bulks for so long.

Peace.


----------



## CowPimp (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> that is basically because most people do not take the time to educate themselves on how the foods that they consume have a direct effect on the endocrine system.  once that is learned gaining LBM is a much easier task...
> 
> I always tell people that going to the gym is the easy part...



I understand this, but it is totally reasonable to lose 1 pound of body fat per week.  However, it is completely ridiculous to think you can gain 1 pound of lean body mass per week no matter how fine tuned your diet and training is.  If you're really advanced, then 1 pound per month is amazing.


----------



## CowPimp (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Man atherjen is kinda hot. Haha.



Indeed.  She looks gorgeous in her new avatar.


----------



## rockcrest (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> kfc (no longer kentucky fried chicken, because of the fried connoctation seems unhealthy, hmm i wonder why)



its funny you say that.  i had this same conversation with someone earlier today about kfc.  i heard they cant call it chicken because its genetically engineered or cloned chicken with extra legs or something like that.  the same goes with boston market.  it used to be called boston chicken...not sure if that is on the west coast or not dewd.

sorry about the thread hijack


----------



## LAM (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> I understand this, but it is totally reasonable to lose 1 pound of body fat per week.  However, it is completely ridiculous to think you can gain 1 pound of lean body mass per week no matter how fine tuned your diet and training is.  If you're really advanced, then 1 pound per month is amazing.



that is true but you have to remember that the biological mechanisms regarding fat loss are totaly different than those used in anabolism, hypertrophy and the creation of new muscle cells (hyperplasia).  

you can have all the knowledge in the world, all the time to train and follow the best diet but your body can only produce so many new muscle cells in a given amount of time...


----------



## CowPimp (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> that is true but you have to remember that the biological mechanisms regarding fat loss are totaly different than those used in anabolism, hypertrophy and the creation of new muscle cells (hyperplasia).
> 
> you can have all the knowledge in the world, all the time to train and follow the best diet but your body can only produce so many new muscle cells in a given amount of time...



Exactly.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> 
> I always tell people that going to the gym is the easy part...



sad thing is that a majority of the people are too lazy to even realize that


----------

